# Mohican roof rack removal



## FM02MZO (Oct 15, 2012)

2006 Fiat/Mohican
When we bought it last year it had a large Fiamma top box on the roof, as we had no intentions of using it, we had it removed to reduce the height etc., this left a roof rack on which it was mounted.
We now want to fit a sattelite dish on the roof and ideally to fit one the rack would have to go, as there is very little space to spare due to aircon and solar panel. 

The roof rack is fixed to the roof on L brackets which are screwed to the roof, would these be self tappers, or are they machine screws with a nut below ?

Also I am looking for a Sattelite installer in our area (4 miles from the A50 Ju 1) can anyone please suggest one?


----------

